# Which type of wire is used for a SUB?



## oavs (Jul 22, 2009)

My sub will be arriving today and I am little confused about the type of wire should be used.

As of suggestion, I want to use EQ out from the from front of the Marantz PM550 DC AMP to go into the Sub's RCA in. As you know EQ is stereo. where as sub will be a single RCA.

Questions:

1. Lead from 6.33 stereo jack EQ out from the AMP to the SUB in (RCA) should I join the terminals in the 6.33 stereo jack to make them mono so that both channels combined arrive at the sub's end?

2. I believe a coaxial (TV areal) type of cable will be used (not like normal Audio cables) Can you please confirm this? Van any audio wire used?


Thanks you
__________________
Marantz PM550 DC Amp
KEF Colelli
Panasonic Viera TH-P50G10A


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

If your sub has only one RCA input, I do not think you can do this as simply as you think. Combining the L/R signals from the output jack is very likely to shunt these and give you only mono from your main speakers. I suggest that you get 2 items:
1. A cable with a 6.33mm stereo plug on one end and a pair of independent RCA plugs/jacks on the other.
2. A Y-cable that incorporates a resistive-network to mix the two channels without shorting them.​Better safe than sorry.


----------



## oavs (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

I have just received my SB-12.

Yes you are correct . There are L and R RCA in puts. So my question then

1. A cable with a 6.33mm stereo plug on one end and a pair of independent RCA plugs/jacks on the other like you said.

but what type of wire do I use? Some say it needs to be or better to have coaxial (TV areal ) type cable. If that's so then I will need two separate leads running but problem is I cannot fit two coaxial leads into a single point 6.33mm stereo plug. No room for it in the plug.

What should I do?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

oavs said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just received my SB-12.
> 
> ...


Why not just buy one:
http://www.adorama.com/HOTRS204.html


----------



## oavs (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool . 

So it does not need to be (as some suggested) coaxial (TV areal ) type cable. It can be any good quality (L&R) audio lead.. Is that correct?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

oavs said:


> Cool .
> 
> So it does not need to be (as some suggested) coaxial (TV areal ) type cable. It can be any good quality (L&R) audio lead.. Is that correct?


There are no special cable requirements for sub connections.


----------



## oavs (Jul 22, 2009)

There is depending on which type of connections you have don't you? 

For example for Low level it's the RCA (audio leads) , Hi level (SPK leads)

Anyway I have managed to connected to my EQ out to low level in using RCA and audio leads. Seems working fine. 

Anyone out there wants a good bass listen to the 'Josh Abrahams - Sweet Distorted Holiday' any track but mainly the track called 'Addicted to Base' ....Its an Australian band . Awesome sound. 

Most fatal bass ever!!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

oavs said:


> There is depending on which type of connections you have don't you?
> 
> For example for Low level it's the RCA (audio leads) , Hi level (SPK leads)


Yup and nothing special about either.


----------

